# Favorite crappie and gill lures



## ssminnow (Apr 1, 2011)

Glow genz worm with spike or two..


----------



## Walleye_Slayer (Jan 12, 2011)

Small treble and split shot. Lower your loss rate and create a natural appearance. Simple yet effective.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Another vote for Ficious Jigs! 

Although some colors will seem to work better than others you can't go wrong with any of the Fry's and LM's, they are a staple item for hard (*and soft) water pan fishing!

When targeting crappie I too like old schooling it with either a small gold aberdeen hook or a small treble with a minnow under a bobber.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Crawler with a tiny stinger hook. You gotta let the run with it though....


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

bassburner said:


> View attachment 51697
> 
> Only thing u need for crappie. Never had one not bite it. Out fish the minnows any day. If I'm fishing bluegill I'm using fiskas with spikes. But I'm going to have to check out these viscous jigs everyone is talking about.
> 
> ...


 
Those are fantastic!! I've had better luck with the pink ones. There's a lake I fish that I can't keep the perch off of the pink ones!


----------



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

Northland Bro Bug jig #10 hook, tipped with 2 waxies. But the entire Bro's Bug Collection is good. Here's a video about em.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vGMyxPwoG4"]Bro&#39;s Bug Collection by Northland Fishing Tackle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

pink and white moon glow with half a waxie under a thill pencil bobber. I work two rods like this. Lift and drop slowly all the while jigging it. When a fish hasn't hit, place in rod holder and repeat on other rod. Most fish will hit during the time its sitting motionless after that process. When the water gets cloudy and the bite turns on hard, usually I find myself using a bigger teardrop with two half a waxies. Using half a waxie is it though, learned that years ago by the old timers. Looking for those two honey holes is whats important, find those and the rest is easy.


----------



## lurepaintr94 (Feb 21, 2004)

Mark's custom tackle 20023 rockers green glow, chartreuse top with orange spots. Tipped with 3 spikes..took first limit of bluegills and sunny's on ice last Fri.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

TK156 said:


> Hali jigs! Easy to see on vexilar, dialed in you can tell when bait is gone. Heavy enough for deeper water. Looking at them you'd probably not use, I was skeptical at first now its all I use for gills and crappie.


Who uses Vex anymore!! (hard hat area)!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Anish said:


> Ficious jig - glow green bug eye tipped with a mousie.


Exactly, that and a northland minnow jig tipped with gulp alive minnow 1" caught my biggest gills in the winter with thatbspoon jig


----------



## carl.j.o (Aug 18, 2011)

Lindy names a couple different options I like well last year. I think it was the lindy toad bought 2 and went fishing left the lake at the end of the day and went back to bait shop and bought 25 more. Blue with white in glow in the dark was steller for me


----------



## hooch2a23 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm going to go with the original shaped marmooska tipped with spike.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

For gills 
..... vertical presentation - I mostly use a CJ&S #10 Demon
..... horizontal presentation - most of the time a Jammin Jigs Bobber Fry
tipped with waxies or spikes.

For crappie - I usually have a a #8 or #10 Fat Boy Techniglo tipped with plastic (Little Atom Nuggies or Wedgies).


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Bubblegum nuggies on any fiskas!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone mention Swedish pimples. I use them any time I target crappie. Usually will try minnows or a wax worm or two. My favorite colors are pink or the pearl color. I prefer the small treble on them over the single hook. I have put a hali chain on them before too and that seems to get more gills. I like to have two or three rods with different baits ready to go and if I see a fish reject my bait I drop the other one down and that seems to help a lot of times.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

